# 

## Daniel_26

Witam,

Nazywam sie Daniel i od kilku ladnych miesiecy przegladach te forum w poszukiwaniu informacji odnosnie budowy domu.
Na chwile obecna mieszkam poza granicami PL jednak mam nadzieje ze w ciagu 2-3 lat wkoncu podejme dezycje powrotu do PL i wkoncu zaczne szukac miejsca na budowe swojego wymarzoznego domu .

Te forum jest dla mnie "kopalnia wiedzy" odnosnie budowy itp 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------

